# Good Breeders in SF Bay Area?



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar with breeders in your area, but if you are looking for information on how to pick a breeder, you have come to the right place. To get started, you can find the Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker under the miscilaneous (sp?) tab at the top of the page. Good luck and welcome to the forum!!

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: This thread also has good information on how to examine a breeder's website: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32279


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Welcome
We are in San Jose.
Check out the Norcal Golden Retriever club for their puppy referral list plus lots of great information.
http://www.norcalgrc.org/puppies.html


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Indy you are in SJ? That is close to me (Monterey) =)


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I noticed that in CA they are more expensive, we got ours for 1200 and they ranged from 1100-1700


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

indysmum said:


> Hi Welcome
> We are in San Jose.
> Check out the Norcal Golden Retriever club for their puppy referral list plus lots of great information.
> http://www.norcalgrc.org/puppies.html


hi indy. I visit that website every week. The trouble is I don't know if those are breeders that currently have pups for sale or planning to have pups. I think it's the former. What I would like to know is if any breeders are planning to have puppies around June or early July.

Are you the one with the initials TB? SJ is only less than 45 mins away from me. Thanks.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If I understand the concept of these breeder referral lists correctly (granted, I have never used one), these breeders stay listed all the time... not just to coincide with when litters are for sale. What you need to do is start researching the kennels on the list. Look for websites, call and talk to the breeders, find out if they are planning litters, and ask as many questions as you canto get a feeling for their breeding practices. That is where the Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker and the thread I referenced above on how to examine a breeders website come in handy. I don't think the breeders on that list have to in any way prove they are responsible breeders to be included, so make sure you check them out yourself. Yes, it is a lot of legwork, but I think when you find the perfect breeder for your family you will see the search was worth it! Feel free to ask any questions that may come up as you look. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

Regarding Puppy Referral for clubs. : ) Each club works differently, some only list available litters. Some list all the breeders in the club so that puppy buyers can contact all of the breeders to see what their plans are and to be sure the breeder is a good fit for the person.

I'm on the puppy referral committee for GRCA and was the 'breeder referral' person for our local club. Our club only lists the breeders who are 'active' (attend so many meetings plus participate in club activities), we found some people who bred dogs just wanted to say they belonged to a club so they could sell puppies and thought this may help weed out some of that. They also have to abide with the GRCA code of ethics as it pertains to breeding. It's a little ambigious in some areas and some people will push the envelope with interpretation. : )

While I was doing breeder referral, I maintained a pretty neutral position. By that I mean I didn't recommend one breeder over another even if I didn't feel their breeding practices were quite right but I over emphasized talking to *all* the people on the list and ask *all* of them the important questions and ensure above all, that you have a good feeling about them : )


----------



## twinkle (Aug 23, 2012)

h2o_polo_boi said:


> I live in the East Bay near San Francisco. Are any reputable breeders in the Bay Area.
> 
> I'm planning to get a puppy in June. I would like a boy. Anyone got a price estimate for puppies from a breeder? Say $800-1000?
> 
> Also, what questions should I ask the breeders to see if they know what they're doing? Thanks.



Hi; i am new member living in bay area and i am also looking for a pup , did you find any breeder yet? will you please share your experience and references?

-Twinkle


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

twinkle said:


> Hi; i am new member living in bay area and i am also looking for a pup , did you find any breeder yet? will you please share your experience and references?
> 
> -Twinkle


I would start at the NorCal Golden Retriever Club website: Puppy Referral » NORCAL Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

We got Cody from Foxfire in Petaluma. The breeder is Linda Giorgi. Foxfire's website no longer mentions upcoming litters. The best way is to contact her using the questionnaire. Her website also provides links to other breeders in the area. Hope that helps.

Btw, I noticed that this thread was started a while ago. To the previous poster, you can do a search and find more information regarding breeders in the San Francisco bay area.

Picture is of Cody at nine months.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I live in Marin and have been in touch with several breeders. We are hoping to get a puppy from one specific breeder in November but have some back ups if, for whatever reason, that doesn't happen. I had contacted the NorCal Golden Retriever Breeder Club to ask if they knew of any breeders having puppies at the time we wanted but they told me to contact them 6 weeks prior to when I would like to get a puppy. However, I decided to do my own search and contacted several breeders in this area to ask when litters are planned. I know Sweetbreeze is planning on having a litter in the Summer so you may want to contact them, and from what I have heard, they are extremely reputable and it sounds like you'd be lucky to get a dog from them. Also, emberian seems to breed a lot so you may want to contact them as well, although these are agility dogs and I've heard mixed things about owning agility dogs as pets but I have heard that they are also extremely reputable.

If I were you (and what I did) do your own google search and just send out emails to a bunch of breeders and see what litters they have planned and see who you feel the most comfortable with. 

Good luck and I'm curious what you find since we are in the same area!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've occasionally trained with a girl who has an Emberain dog and he is really nice. He does alot of field work and obedience. He is not hyper or overally energetic when not working.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

A google search can be dangerous, although it's a place to start. If I lived in NorCal and was looking for a puppy I would contact Cindy Garcia at Sweetbreeze, Laura Franchi at Regency, Robin Baker at Aubridge, Eileen Oshiro at Suntory....I'll post more if I think of them


----------



## twinkle (Aug 23, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I would start at the NorCal Golden Retriever Club website: Puppy Referral » NORCAL Golden Retriever Club


I tried that, no luck yet! thank you for the response...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There's also the Pleasanton show coming up on 10/18 thru 10/22 at the fairgrounds. There will be a lot of breeders there to see and talk to. I think that there's going to be a Golden Specialty. It's a great show. I missed it last year, but will hopefully go this year.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kwhit said:


> There's also the Pleasanton show coming up on 10/18 thru 10/22 at the fairgrounds. There will be a lot of breeders there to see and talk to. I think that there's going to be a Golden Specialty. It's a great show. I missed it last year, but will hopefully go this year.


I will (most likely) be there!  Hopefully with Kira and Smooch


----------



## twinkle (Aug 23, 2012)

Visitador said:


> We got Cody from Foxfire in Petaluma. The breeder is Linda Giorgi. Foxfire's website no longer mentions upcoming litters. The best way is to contact her using the questionnaire. Her website also provides links to other breeders in the area. Hope that helps.
> 
> Btw, I noticed that this thread was started a while ago. To the previous poster, you can do a search and find more information regarding breeders in the San Francisco bay area.
> 
> Picture is of Cody at nine months.


thanks a lot for the reference, i contacted her she has no litter till spring, i guess i'll keep searching... she referred me to another breeder will reach out to her....
cross my fingers!


----------



## twinkle (Aug 23, 2012)

SMBC said:


> I live in Marin and have been in touch with several breeders. We are hoping to get a puppy from one specific breeder in November but have some back ups if, for whatever reason, that doesn't happen. I had contacted the NorCal Golden Retriever Breeder Club to ask if they knew of any breeders having puppies at the time we wanted but they told me to contact them 6 weeks prior to when I would like to get a puppy. However, I decided to do my own search and contacted several breeders in this area to ask when litters are planned. I know Sweetbreeze is planning on having a litter in the Summer so you may want to contact them, and from what I have heard, they are extremely reputable and it sounds like you'd be lucky to get a dog from them. Also, emberian seems to breed a lot so you may want to contact them as well, although these are agility dogs and I've heard mixed things about owning agility dogs as pets but I have heard that they are also extremely reputable.
> 
> If I were you (and what I did) do your own google search and just send out emails to a bunch of breeders and see what litters they have planned and see who you feel the most comfortable with.
> 
> Good luck and I'm curious what you find since we are in the same area!!



I called SweetBreeze Golden Retrievers and left VM.... awaiting response...
and thanks for the tip, i have send email to multiple breeders lets see what they come back with...


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in the Sacramento area. The breeder I got Bo from is in this area.
Sacramento is not that long of a drive from the east bay.

I can give you their info if you wish. They just had a liter and just adorable!
You can see them here: Puppies!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

No problem! I know Emberain is having a litter soon too and so is A Promise Kennels (which is a little far but still thought I'd tell you). Both of these places seem to want a deposit before puppies are born, and I don't know how you feel about that but I'm not really comfortable with it. Good luck and let me know what you find!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We got our golden (a red field bred) in April of this year from Essex Golden Retrievers in Lodi. The pup is beautiful and just passed her CGC test. Her ability with obedience is amazing.

I know she is expecting a litter of English creams this fall. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## bellacoco (Dec 24, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I'm hoping that some of these breeders are still around. It has been a challenge finding reputable breeders in the Bay Area. Best to all who are looking!


----------

